# Six Spices: A Simple Concept of Indian Cooking



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

In her introduction to Six Spices, Neeta Saluja perfectly sums up the problem of finding a good cookbook for the Indian cooking novice: "I found

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------

